# Curado was under Water



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

A friend gave me his Curado that was under water for several months. He had lost it overboard in a favorite fishing spot of ours. I found it a few months later on the end of my line while fishing. It is covered with small barnacles and full of mud. Any hope for restoring it?


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

Nope!!!! By the time you replace all the parts you could buy a new one... Just my.02


----------



## flounderpounder10 (Jan 24, 2006)

check with mikeinfriendswood


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

At this point it would cost more to fix it then to replace it.


----------



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, it looks ok on the wall of the fishing camp, and has a story to tell, so I guess it will stay put. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Coffee table conversation piece.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

As long as the pinion gear and the other drive gears aren't all stuck together,you could probably fix it for around $70-80 bucks maybe a little more.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

fishgravy said:


> Coffee table conversation piece.


Yep. I wouldn't even bother. The trouble and bad level of service it would give you would outweigh any good by a long way.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

If it is a B series curado (green one), you could pick one up on ebay for about what the parts would be (if they fell within the 80-90 dollar range). I would stick with it as a decoration piece!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Most of that stuff will clean off pretty easy, bearings most costly things to replace, rest should clean up. Finish make get scarred up , but try soaking in a vingar/water solution to make the barnacles turn loose


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

One of my daily use reels is a curado snagged off of a camp pier E. Matty. Took it apart and soaked it in vinegar for about 4 days and all the growths came off. I had to buy a new handle and 3 bearings at about 7-8 bucks apiece.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Give it a try at cleaning it up. I snagged one off the bottom of a freshwater lake a couple of years ago. It took me about 4 tries to get it clean enough to use, but now it works fine. It may be a different story with the saltwater, but what the heck give it a go.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

FishEyes said:


> One of my daily use reels is a curado snagged off of a camp pier E. Matty. Took it apart and soaked it in vinegar for about 4 days and all the growths came off. I had to buy a new handle and 3 bearings at about 7-8 bucks apiece.


It didnt happen to be on an all star shrimp tail special did it?


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

*Inbelievable Repair*

Check out this guy. Click on the unbelieveable repair button on the left of his page. http://www.rodnreels.com


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

*Oops! typo in link.*

Corrected link http://www.rodanreels.com.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Submerged Reels*

If it wasn't physically damaged and the aluminum parts are not badly pitted/corroded it can be cleaned/rebuilt. I have rebuilt several reels that my son snagged near Seawolf Park. One was a Calcutta that I use occassionally. The Curado he found was "crushed" with damaged sideplates. If the aluminum parts are heavily pitted such that there are holes or missing metal then forget it. I collect old Ambassadeur reels and I just got use to taking them apart, cleaning them and repairing them. It is kind of a challenge-like fixing a discarded or broken item and getting it to work. If nothing else it is good for spare parts.


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

Gorda Fisher said:


> It didnt happen to be on an all star shrimp tail special did it?


Errr...........maybe. Heh......I don't really know, one of my students gave it to me and told me the story of its recovery.


----------

